# What Supplements for Arthritis?



## centralpark (21 October 2008)

Sorry to further exhaust a much exhausted topic but hoping I can benefit from your experiences...
My 9yr old ex race horse has been diagnosed with arthritis in hocks and coffin joints and been injected for it. The coffin joint injections have been fab but the hock injections have not worked so well. They have made a difference (he's been injected twice) but he is still showing a low grade lameness. The nearside hock is much worse and it causes him to get a sore back/mis aligned pelvis when it is very painful. I have only had him for a year and have spent all that time trying to put righ his physical problems (i didnt know he had any when i got him). The vet came out again yesterday and prescribed 1/2 to 1 sachet of bute a day ad infinitum, also swimming. He loves being ridden, especially jumping, although i've only been able to jump him twice and he definitely isn't ready to be pensioned off at all. I just wondered what combination of products would be best to use? 
I know there are several products out there but i don't know if using some of them together is more beneficial or totally pointless! I'm thinking along the lines of no bute, permanax, newmarket joint supplement, cortaflex, cod liver oil etc not forgetting the bute. Can anyone tell me what can or can't be used alongside each other? No point buying expensive products if they cancel each other out or something! 

thank you very much in advance!!!


----------



## Tinkle (21 October 2008)

My mare who has arthritis in her front hooves and possibly fetlocks is on Synequin at the moment. That's what the vets recommended and the insurance company are paying at the moment. Unfortunately at £120 a pot (£200 through the vets) doubt I can afford to keep her on it beyond the end of this tub. She's done pretty well on that, although this cold weather isn't helping her and she's suffering a little at the mo. I think I may have to get some bute for her. Beyond the end of my Synequin, I'm looking at Cortaflex, although I've also heard Riaflex (sp?) is good. 

Will look forward to other opinions.

x


----------



## woolly (21 October 2008)

synequin is fabulous but expensive.


----------



## centralpark (21 October 2008)

my god HOW much??!!!!!! I love my horse but I can't afford to spend £120 a tub on his supplements! Am I right in thinking that people usually use one veterinary type supplement such as cortaflex OR permanax plus herbal stuff?


----------



## Halfstep (21 October 2008)

Don't bother with Cortaflex. 

I'd recommend Arthriaid: http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=1_6&amp;products_id=333

or equistro Flexadin:
http://shopping.erol.co.uk/product/Equistro-Flexadin.html
(which my vets told me was just as good as Cosequin/synequin but half the price).


----------



## tikino (21 October 2008)

i use this with my gelding who has worn cartlige in his hocks and had injections into his hocks twice. he has been on this for over 1 year and a couple of months i though i was wasting my money as there was no diffrence in him and took him off it. boy how wrong was i he went back to being stiff and sore so he is back on suplement and doing great. so good the cheeky bugger nearly had me off 2day when we went for a canter she just exploded into a bucking fit so he must be feeling good

http://www.equineanswers.co.uk/prodpage.asp?ProdID=4


----------



## miss_p (21 October 2008)

My 22yr old has mild arthritis in his right hip. The vets have told me to use bute as and when he needs it really, but I also use a joint supplement with Glucosimine, Chondroitin and MSM. There are a lot out there but make sure it tells you how much glucosimine is in it, and also go for one that is glucosimine hydrochloride rather than glucosimine sulphate as it breaks down around the joints better. I've had my boy on it for 2 years and he's still going strong! Hope that helps xxx


----------



## OrangeEmpire (22 October 2008)

I manage my arthritic ex racer on NoBute and Cortaflex, seems to work for him. I'd be trying that as a first port of call, rather than the bute if your horse is only 9.

Also managed exersise makes a big difference to mines health and happiness.


----------



## centralpark (22 October 2008)

Yes I'm hoping to ditch the bute eventually. The problem has been that he hasn't ever had a long enough period of soundness for me to keep him sound. I know that probably sounds mad but his hocks put his back out which takes ages to put right and just when his hocks are pain free and the back is sorted the joints get sore again, so frustrating! I'm hoping to sort his back again and get him working properly whilst on bute with a view to weaning him off it asap. I drew up a chart of what each of the main products have in them and am very impressed by the two recommended by Halfstep so I think I will try one of those 1st. Just weighing up weather to try anything herbal alongside at this stage - It seems sensible if herbal products will happily work alongside but I don't want to spend a fortune if I don't need to when times are likely to get tight in the near future..
hmmmm decisions decisions!!!


----------



## Doublethyme (22 October 2008)

Cosequin has made a massive difference to my mare and my vet has had this with other horses too.

As for the expense, I actually went to the trouble of researching daily doseage/pot size/price etc and the reality is that Cosequin (that can be bought on line in the UK for £99 and I am also researching buying from the states for much less even with import charges/VAT) comes out cheaper per day than Equistro Flexadin/Feedmark Extraflex/Equimins Flexijoint/NAF Soluble Superflex/Ria Flex (by miles!!!!)/Mobifor.

The only ones that came above it as cheaper per day were NAF5* superflex and Cortaflex out of the ones that I looked at and Cortaflex was most definitely not man enough to keep my mare sound, whereas Cosequin is.

So many people look at the purchase price of a supplement without checking out doseage etc.

In answer to your other question, you can apparently feed Pernamax or other green lipped mussell products (to be honest I'd try human green lipped mussell tablets before Pernamex which is ridiculously expensive) alongside glucosamine/chondritin joint products.


----------



## centralpark (22 October 2008)

Ah that's interesting thank you Double thyme - I found out I can claim on my insurance for a while for whatever I go for. I found a chart yesterday for prices of each of the leading products in terms of pence per daybut I havent had a chance to digest it yet. Where would I find green lipped mussell tablets? holland and barrett?
thank you ever so much for all the info it is really so useful!


----------



## Doublethyme (23 October 2008)

Yes any supplement place will do Green Lipped Mussell tablets - Simply Supplements on line are good, they do a buy one get one free offer.


----------



## oharbour (23 October 2008)

Bute is ok, but just to warn you, a friend had a grey gelding on Bute (1 a day) over 2 months, and he developed bad ulcers in his stomach. This may be a rare occurrence, Im not totally sure. He was then put on Danilon, along with glucosamine and cortaflex. His conformation didnt help either, being totally upright in the shoulder, boxy feet and near on vertical pasterns!


----------



## centralpark (23 October 2008)

yes i'm really not keen on using bute for long - but thanks for the heads up


----------



## lennytheroofer (23 October 2008)

hi there, ive got an ex race horse whos 8 and in march this year he was diagnosed with ringbone in both front legs and arthritus in both hocks and subsequent joints medicated. Hes on synaquin, oil, devils claw granules in his evening feed and the morning he has some apple ciger vinegar. not on any bute, and has back shoes on the front! hes sound and his week consists of horse walker on mon, wed, fri, turnout tue &amp; thurs and hacked on wed, sat &amp; sun with the odd little canter. SO keep youre pecker up, i was devasted when i was told of his problems but with excellent care etc my horse is a happy one! also when ride i do bandage front legs and put magnetic boots on back legs


----------



## TheresaW (24 October 2008)

My mare was diagnosed with arthritis in her fetlocks yesterday.  She has started on synequin and will remain on it whilst the insurance will pay for it.

My vet told me that the best supplements are ones which contain glucosamine and chondroitin together, chondroitin being the ingredient which isn't present in a lot of the joint supplements.


----------



## centralpark (24 October 2008)

thanks guys i'm sure ginger can go on to lead a happy active life, its just finding the right balance for him!x


----------



## Shiraz (24 October 2008)

My arthritic QH has been through the mill on supplements. 

I looked into it loads at the time and drew up comparisons and read loads of papers on it but I can't for the life of me put my hands on the stuff. I recommend google!

We started off on Bute but she's now on Danolin. I used to be eager to get her off the danolin but I've now resigned myself to the fact that it helps her so I need to get over it! She's better to have 5 good years on it than a shorter length without it. You could try the switch to Danolin to be kinder on his stomach and you can get liver tonics that should/might help if you stay on bute.

I started off on green lip mussel tablets and selenium from www.healthspan.co.uk TBH I didn't see much of any improvement. They might be ok as a preventative but I think you need something stronger if they have an existing condition - just my opinion.

Nettles are another natural supplement that are recommended. Cod Liver Oil or Cider vinegar are good for joints.

If you are mixing up your own supplement, so to speak, you need glucosamine and chrondrite sulphates. I can't remember the ratio but I think they have to be fed together to work and you want the smallest molecules possible for them to be absorbed. I can't remember who wrote the paper I read about this, it was in the Scottish and Northern Equestrian Magazine so if anyone knows the regular contributing vet is you should be able to google.

I did have my mare on Vitaflex Flex Free maximum strength which was 100% chrondrite sulphate (from chickens...) and it worked wonders. However they stopped making it and it was tricky to import from USA. You could buy it from Ireland for £90+ but I could get 2 tubs plus postage for £95 from USA. Anyhoos, that's no longer made but they do make a standard strength which might be of interest to you. If you google VitaFlex and email them they are very helpful. Once you know what product you are looking for your best bet is to hit the Ebay USA shops.

I tried NAF Superflex and Feedmark HA flex (I think that is the name of their joint supp) but neither worked on for me. 

We're now on Cortaflex normal strength. I'd avoided it previously due to bad reviews but it's working wonders on my mare and I haven't noticed any change in her attitude; but then she's always been a crabbit bargy mare! lol

She's also getting cider vinegar and Equimins Omega Diamond supplement. 

My mare was on 1/2 sachet of danolin a day (she's just under 500kg) and doing fine on it. It's been upped to 1 sachet a day as she's gone barefoot to see if that helps with navic. The vet thinks I'm OCD with my paranoia about bute/danolin and has assured me that it's fine. I don't know what levels you feed it at but your horse might be ok to continue on one or the other for a while yet with no side effects? I know of someone who's had a horse on bute for over 15yrs and it's ok stomach/liver wise. 

Good Luck!


----------



## TheresaW (24 October 2008)

My other horse has arthritis in both his hocks, and ringbone and arthiritis in his near fore.  About 6 months ago, he went very lame in his near fore and no amount of rest helped.  He is out 24/7 as this stops him getting too stiff. (I will consider this for my mare in the future too).  I started him on a bute a day after about a month and he has been on it ever since.  He is 12 years old and sound on it.  Maybe the longterm effects will shorten his life, but I would rather he has another 10 comfortable years, than 15/20 struggling to get about and in pain.


----------



## surreyhorsechick (24 October 2008)

My pony has arthritis in both hocks and currently has Hionate injections (IV) every 6 months (normally a course of 3 at around £90 each + callout). I have also used Cartrophen (IM) with the same results. Supplement wise i use Corta-vet powder (around £40 a tub online - £55 from vet) which with my boy being a pony, lasts me 2 months. I also can't recomment Pernamax tablets from Maxavita enough. My boy normally requires his arthritis injections every 6 months to the day, but at the moment he is still sound and not particularly stiff after 8 months! I also use cider vinegar, but haven't seen any major changes with its use!


----------



## oldhorses98 (6 January 2014)

nettles are really good my share horse has them his feed since his was lame in February now  the lameness has gone and the swelling in his legs has gone we had him seen by the vet and they said it was the nettles helping and to carry on with it we still don't use any supplements and his still going strong


----------



## Darremi (7 January 2014)

The only supplement that has scientifically been shown to help (by some studies) with arthritis and joints is glucosamine sulphate. There have been many scientific studies on humans and horses.

There has not so far been conclusive evidence supporting MSM or Chondroitin.

You have to check the labels of the branded supplements because some of them contain glucosamine in different forms such as Glucosamine Hydrochloride. This is indicated by the letters HCL

All of the scientific studies have been carried out with Glucosamine Sulphate. You would therefore be advised to use a supplement in that form.

Requisite (Robinsons) does a great value Glucosamine Sulphate supplement.

Is is also very useful to read the science behind joint supplements rather than being taken in by a shiny brand name.

The research is still largely inconclusive. But glucosamine sulphate has been listed as possibly beneficial by some studies.


----------



## lannerch (7 January 2014)

I've seen a study done on racehorses that found only msm to possibly show any benefit .

For people the nhs will pay for none of the supplements mention as they say there is no evidence that shows they are beneficial . 

No study shows any of them to be definately beneficial, just possibly so unfortunately it's a case of try and see for yourself, and personal recommendation.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 January 2014)

lannerch said:



			I've seen a study done on racehorses that found only msm to possibly show any benefit.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I give Kal.  He was diagnosed with navicular in both fronts, plus sidebone - that was two years ago this coming Spring, and then almost exactly a year ago he was kicked on his right hock and x-rays showed up arthritic changes.  He is currently sound (and has been since the diagnosis), with remedial shoeing, no bute or danilon, and just pure MSM as a supplement.  He is also fed micronized linseed, and ERS Pellets which are rich in oil and selenium for joints.  

Best of luck working out works for you and your horse .

P


----------



## Eloyse (2 December 2015)

Darremi said:



			The only supplement that has scientifically been shown to help (by some studies) with arthritis and joints is glucosamine sulphate. There have been many scientific studies on humans and horses.

There has not so far been conclusive evidence supporting MSM or Chondroitin.

You have to check the labels of the branded supplements because some of them contain glucosamine in different forms such as Glucosamine Hydrochloride. This is indicated by the letters HCL

All of the scientific studies have been carried out with Glucosamine Sulphate. You would therefore be advised to use a supplement in that form.

Requisite (Robinsons) does a great value Glucosamine Sulphate supplement.

Is is also very useful to read the science behind joint supplements rather than being taken in by a shiny brand name.

The research is still largely inconclusive. But glucosamine sulphate has been listed as possibly beneficial by some studies.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you. I've used it for many years on all my dogs and have found it to be very effective, particularly on dogs with beginning arthritic symptoms. I believe it can work on a horse effectively on a horse too. Maybe you should read on how it works here http://www.supplemented.co.uk/products/glucosamine-sulphate-2kcl-1000mg-tablets


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 December 2015)

centralpark said:



			Sorry to further exhaust a much exhausted topic but hoping I can benefit from your experiences...
My 9yr old ex race horse has been diagnosed with arthritis in hocks and coffin joints and been injected for it. The coffin joint injections have been fab but the hock injections have not worked so well. They have made a difference (he's been injected twice) but he is still showing a low grade lameness. The nearside hock is much worse and it causes him to get a sore back/mis aligned pelvis when it is very painful. I have only had him for a year and have spent all that time trying to put righ his physical problems (i didnt know he had any when i got him). The vet came out again yesterday and prescribed 1/2 to 1 sachet of bute a day ad infinitum, also swimming. He loves being ridden, especially jumping, although i've only been able to jump him twice and he definitely isn't ready to be pensioned off at all. I just wondered what combination of products would be best to use? 
I know there are several products out there but i don't know if using some of them together is more beneficial or totally pointless! I'm thinking along the lines of no bute, permanax, newmarket joint supplement, cortaflex, cod liver oil etc not forgetting the bute. Can anyone tell me what can or can't be used alongside each other? No point buying expensive products if they cancel each other out or something! 

thank you very much in advance!!!
		
Click to expand...

Lots of info past and present from H&H members >http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/a.html


----------

